# Obstructions to rooftop equipment



## pmarx (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't find anything so I need to ask. This is under the IMC-2009. There are three RTU's that are accessed by way of a stair to the roof. Are obstructions, e.g. gas lines installed on wood blocking, permitted to cross the path of the roof membrane walkway pads that connect the roof access to the equipment? Thanks.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2013)

Sound like a POT issue, not "Obstructions to rooftop equipment" issue.


----------



## ICE (Feb 13, 2013)

It's not an obstruction until you need a bridge to get over it.  Even then, it's not a code violation.


----------



## north star (Feb 13, 2013)

*= = =*





> "Are obstructions, e.g. gas lines installed on wood blocking, permitted to cross the path of theroof membrane walkway pads that connect the roof access to the equipment?"


"Yes".....From the `09 IMC, *Section 306.5 Equipment and appliances on roofs or elevated**structures.* "Where equipment requiring access and appliances are installed on roofs or

elevated structures at a height exceeding 16 feet (4877 mm), ...such access shall be

provided by a permanent approved means of access, ...the extent of which shall be

from grade or floor level to the equipment and appliances' level service space.....Such

access shall not require climbing over obstructions greater than 30 inches (762 mm) high

or walking on roofs having a slope greater than four units vertical in 12 units horizontal

(33-percent slope)......... Where access involves climbing over parapet walls, the height

shall be measured to the top of the parapet wall........Permanent ladders installed to

provide the required access shall comply with the following minimum design criteria:

1. The side railing shall extend above the parapet or roof edge not less than 30 inches

(762 mm).

2. Ladders shall have rung spacing not to exceed 14 inches (356 mm) on center.

3. Ladders shall have a toe spacing not less than 6 inches (152 mm) deep.

4. There shall be a minimum of 18 inches (457 mm) between rails.

5. Rungs shall have a minimum 0.75-inch (19 mm) diameter and be capable of withstanding

a 300-pound (136.1 kg) load.

6. Ladders over 30 feet (9144 mm) in height shall be provided with offset sections and

landings capable of withstanding 100 pounds per square foot (488.2 kg/m2)........Landing

dimensions shall be not less than 18 inches (457 mm) and not less than the width of the

ladder served.......A guard rail shall be provided on all open sides of the landing.

7. Ladders shall be protected against corrosion by approved means.

Catwalks installed to provide the required access shall be not less than 24 inches

(610 mm) wide and shall have railings as required for service platforms. 

*Exception: *This section shall not apply to Group R-3 occupancies."



*= = =*


----------



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2013)

Not a violation


----------



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2013)

Many violations


----------



## pmarx (Feb 13, 2013)

Mille grazie!


----------



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2013)

No Problem....


----------



## steveray (Feb 13, 2013)

Mark....How did you get a picture of our elementary school roof?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2013)

Google earth

You would be surprised what you see in peoples backyards


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 13, 2013)

I hope Mark's roof is not in snow country!


----------



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2013)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> I hope Mark's roof is not in snow country!


----------

